# Sherars Falls



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

A friend happened to be driving past Sherars Falls on the Lower Deschutes this weekend when his wife said "There's a raft!" They just happened to be in the right place at the right time to shoot this video of these guys in the wrong place at the wrong time:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNNtXcLJ_TI&feature=youtu.be

For those unfamiliar with it, Sherars Falls is a mandatory portage on this stretch of river, with the potential of fines posted on the warning signs above it. They stuck around until professional rescuers showed up to get one guy hanging on to the rocks at the bottom of the falls, and an ambulance did arrive too. I haven't seen any news reports of injuries. 

Anybody know who this was and if they came out ok? The raft had a guide/rental company name on the side, but they couldn't read the name. 

I'm wondering if they were trying to get into the fish ladder and missed their line? If I was going to try to run the main drop, there is no way I'd go where they did. The right side looks almost punchable at the bottom. The left side looks like a meat grinder.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I've always wanted to run Sherars.
But you're right, they took the worst possible line...
I'd say right, or at least right-center.

That left alley looks brutal....

Ben


----------



## Smoregon (Aug 14, 2017)

Pretty sure they were about 300 yards behind us on Saturday. We lost them when they inadvertently parked on a gravel bar decorated with some grass and trees. I want to say cutoff jeans and no life jackets (not 100% sure about the cutoffs). Hope they're ok.


There's a video on youtube of some guys from the '70s running it on about 25 black rubber inner tubes that they lashed together. They took the safer line on the right side.


----------



## fajawiebe (Sep 9, 2016)

Don't know if this link will work but here's a different angle:



https://www.facebook.com/ben.christ...UzpfSTU5Njc0NTU1NjpWSzoxMjI1MTIxNDE3NjY3ODg4/


----------

